# Buffa incontra Maldini, estratto delle dichiarazioni



## Willy Wonka (26 Giugno 2018)

Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:

_"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me. 
Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
All'esordio il Barone mi chiese dove volessi giocare, gli risposi dove voleva lui. Non avevo le scarpe adatte per giocare con il ghiaccio, me le feci prestare e mi facevano male i piedi quando mi sedetti in panchina. Quando entrai in campo non sentii più nulla. Quel giorno lì pensai posso davvero giocare in Serie A, ho giocato bene mi son piaciuto, posso giocare davvero con i campioni. *Nell'arco della mia carriera ho sempre cercato la partita perfetta, ma non sono mai riuscito a farla, soprattutto da terzino.* Il giorno dopo l'esordio ho chiesto a mio padre di non andare al Liceo Volta perchè c'era tanta pressione attorno a me, mio padre me lo concesse. Mi fecero un'intervista alla Gazzetta dove fecero supporre una mia omosessualità e non la presi molto bene, dovetti giustificarmi un po' con tutti, anche con i miei compagni.
*Devo tanto a Franco Baresi e Mauro Tassotti, ma anche ad Agostino di Bartolomei. Mi aiutarono tantissimo. Oltre a loro anche il Barone*, ti rendeva tranquillo e ti faceva giocare divertendoti. Io ero un ragazzo molto ansioso ed insicuro, soprattutto agli inizi, poi con il tempo sono migliorato. 
*Io ho sempre voluto separare il Maldini uomo dal Maldini calciatore, 90' a settimana sono il giocatore del Milan, ma il resto del tempo io sono Paolo Maldini.* Questa è una scelta, lo sportivo deve accettare sia la vittoria che la sconfitta, l'importante è dare tutto. Le responsabilità dei miei errori sono mie, non ho mai cercato scuse. Fa parte del gioco, e ti rende umano. Io penso di aver preso anche meno cartellini di quelli che meritassi. 
*Sono nato a Milano, mio padre giocava nel Milan, per me il Milan era il massimo. Io ero ambizioso, il Milan era ambizioso, ci siamo trovati ed è andata alla grande.* Club stranieri? Arrivavano nei momenti bassi del Milan, Chelsea, United, ma io ho sempre detto no. Non si va mai via quando le cose vanno male. 
Io son sempre stato di piede destro, col sinistro me la cavavo. Il posto libero in prima squadra era terzino sinistro e non potevo farvi sfuggire l'occasione, ho colto l'opportunità e mi sono migliorato col tempo. Ho sempre avuto il controllo totale del mio corpo, nei contrasti mantenevo il mio corpo in un certo modo per tenermi in equilibrio, è una cosa naturale. *L'avversario più difficile? Shevchenko in allenamento, con le sue caratteristiche era difficilissimo per me affrontarlo, grazie a lui sono migliorato molto come centrale.*
A Coverciano ti insegnano se sei terzino sinistro a girarti in un certo modo su un cambio campo, se non sei Paolo Maldini. Sono entrato nel lessico di Coverciano. Questo per dire che non sono tutti uguali. 
Tassotti è stato mio compagno di camera per 10 anni, è un mio grande amico e una persona stupenda. Quando non avevo la patente mi accompagnava lui su una Volvo Station bianca. 
Quando arriva Sacchi cambia tutto, cambiano gli obiettivi, cambiano i compagni. Io comunque penso che la fortuna del Grande Milan sia stata la difesa italiana a 4 lanciata da Liedholm, il grande motore della squadra. Poi c'è stata la grande campagna acquisti, Massaro, Donadoni, gli olandesi. Van Basten la prima partita fece una grande prestazione, giocatore di classe unica. Ha dovuto smettere a 28 anni, veramente un peccato, purtroppo i problemi fisici li hanno condizionati tutti. La prima stagione di Gullit? Come Lebron James oggi. Una cosa spaventosa, spingeva tutti a dare il meglio di sè. Sacchi ha dato il via al grande Milan, fisicità, esperienza e idee di gioco. Il sistema collettivo di Sacchi doveva respirare tutto allo stesso modo, inizialmente si soffriva, ma soffrendo si aggiunge qualcosa alla collettività e ti fa diventare ancora più grandi. 
Ho vinto 5 Champions League e ne ho alzate 2. Alla partita perfetta si avvicina molto la finale contro il Barcellona, avevamo contro Romario e StoichKov e ci mancavano Baresi e Costacurta. Romario mi faceva venire il mal di testa quando lo incontravo, un grandissimo giocatore, velocità di esecuzione incredibile. In quella finale ci davano sfavoriti, arrivavamo da una sconfitta 2-0 contro la Fiorentina. Dopo quella partita Capello entra in spogliatoio e ci dice di stare tranquilli, che vinceremo perchè siamo una squadra fortissima. Savicevic? Un talento grandissimo, ma timoroso. Arrivò in una squadra di pazzi, perchè in allenamento ci pestavamo a sangue. Gli allenamenti erano un campo di guerra, una battaglia intensissima. 
La partita della svolta? Quella contro la Stella Rossa, senza quella vittoria grazie anche alla famosa nebbia non sarebbe mai partito il ciclo di Sacchi. 
Io ho sempre pensato di essere una brava persona, per questo credo di essere diventato un modello per gli altri. Le frizioni con i tifosi? Intanto per me la mia vita privata è sacra, se esco in settimana e non rendo la domenica è un mio problema, sono io che ci sto male. Quelli del Liverpool erano imbarazzati dopo la vittoria, nemmeno ci credevano, sanno anche loro che è stato un miracolo. Loro non hanno mai mollato perchè i loro tifosi sotto 3-0 cantavano come se fossero in vantaggio loro, e non sotto, li hanno trascinati, questo è il succo dello sport. Dopo la sconfitta contro il Liverpool i tifosi mi chiesero di dire scusa, io non posso accettare che un ragazzino di 20 anni mi dica una cosa del genere, nemmeno mi ha visto esordire e parla così, mi son sentito toccato, ho avuto 10 secondi per pensare e ho reagito d'istinto. Non mi devi dire nulla una volta che in campo lascio anche l'anima. 
Io non sono mai stato il proprietario del Miami calcio, c'era un inizio di idea ma non sono mai andato avanti. Li ho aiutati solamente a trovare come tecnico Sandro Nesta. 
*Avendo fatto tutta la vita con il Milan e la Nazionale nel calcio io posso legarmi solo a queste due squadre nel post carriera.* Al Milan di Barbara avevo detto sì, *al Milan di Fassone ho detto no*. Alla nazionale ho detto sì due volte come team manager ma poi non se ne è più fatto nulla, non si son fatti sentire. Io non ho necessità di fare qualcosa.
*Se Guardiola mi chiamasse al City cosa gli direi? Gli direi di venire un po' con me al Milan, ma prima devo essere io a dirigere. Non è così facile come per me parlare con chi vuoi e farsi ascoltare da tutti.*
Berlusconi? Un visionario, un grandissimo presidente. All'inizio credevo fosse un matto, ma era talmente convincente che ci ha cambiato la mentalità. Azzardava spesso ma ci vedeva sempre lungo. Non ci sentiamo più adesso, l'ultima volta l'ho sentito quando è scomparso mio padre."_


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



E' un tipo stra intelligente.

Sarebbe il vero acquisto da cui ripartire per ricostruire IL MILAN.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



Sei il Milan...poco da fare


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



L'ultima parte sottolineata è da seghe ma d'altronde, volete mettere Maldini a contrattare giocatori internazionali con Mirabelli?


----------



## zlatan (26 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo tutti rientri. Non fosse altro per il suo grandissimo carisma. Certo deve studiare prima e non pretendere da subito ruoli da capo, ma uno così non può stare fuori dalla nostra società....


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Speriamo tutti rientri. Non fosse altro per il suo grandissimo carisma. Certo deve studiare prima e non pretendere da subito ruoli da capo, ma uno così non può stare fuori dalla nostra società....



Ma detto col sorriso, studiare per imparare cosa e da chi? 

Pensiamo veramente che una figura evoluta del genere abbia problemi a capire come si costruisce una squadra o non sappia valutare i giocatori o debba imparare le regole dei Fair Play Finanziario, magari da Fassone? 

Non so, forse sono io che affido all'uomo Paolo un eccesso di stima illimitata anche e soprattutto per il suo modo di essere fuori dal campo, perché in 30 anni non mi ha mai deluso, ma non posso pensare che esista al mondo una figura che garantisce a tutti noi tifosi trasparenza, competenza, lealtà ed impegno più della personalità straripante e della storia di Maldini.

E questo fin dal primo giorno in cui inizia il suo nuovo rapporto di lavoro col Suo e Nostro Milan.

In quell'intervista emerge l'unica cosa possibile per il Milan del futuro ed il nuovo proprietario: Paolo Maldini capo dell'area sportiva a vita.
Ed avremmo già vinto prima ancora di scendere in campo.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Speriamo tutti rientri. Non fosse altro per il suo grandissimo carisma. Certo deve studiare prima e non pretendere da subito ruoli da capo, ma uno così non può stare fuori dalla nostra società....



Se Maldini chiamasse Messi,esso ci parlerebbe volentieri. Se lo chiamasse Mirabelli,gli riderebbe in faccia. In ogni caso,Maldini lo vedo piu come DT. Come DS non ha esperienza,meglio Tare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se Maldini chiamasse Messi,esso ci parlerebbe volentieri. Se lo chiamasse Mirabelli,gli riderebbe in faccia. In ogni caso,Maldini lo vedo piu come DT. Come DS non ha esperienza,meglio Tare



Poi magari rifiuta (sicuro) però per lo meno ascolta la proposta. Maldini mette soggezione. Credo sia la figura/ex calciatore con più rilevanza in tutto il calcio mondiale, per di più amato da tutti.
E' una leggenda totale, va oltre a tutto...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> L'ultima parte sottolineata è da seghe ma d'altronde, volete mettere Maldini a contrattare giocatori internazionali con Mirabelli?



Maldini è molto intelligente, ma non sopravvalutiamo i fatti.

Scommetto che non sai nemmeno chi sia il ds del PSG, eppure comprano chi hanno voglia lo stesso.

Dipende sopratutto da quanti soldi hai nel portafogli.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maldini è molto intelligente, ma non sopravvalutiamo i fatti.
> 
> *Scommetto che non sai nemmeno chi sia il ds del PSG, eppure comprano chi hanno voglia lo stesso.*



si,e si vede quanto vincono in Europa (la ligue 1 manco la considero)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maldini è molto intelligente, ma non sopravvalutiamo i fatti.
> 
> Scommetto che non sai nemmeno chi sia il ds del PSG, eppure comprano chi hanno voglia lo stesso.
> 
> Dipende sopratutto da quanti soldi hai nel portafogli.



Vabbe ma loro hanno soldi illimitati...non fanno testo ahah


----------



## malos (26 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Maldini è molto intelligente, ma non sopravvalutiamo i fatti.
> 
> Scommetto che non sai nemmeno chi sia il ds del PSG, eppure comprano chi hanno voglia lo stesso.
> 
> *Dipende sopratutto da quanti soldi hai nel portafogli.*



Infatti i nostri hanno fatto un lavorone.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Infatti i nostri hanno fatto un lavorone.



Ho detto con i soldi.

Noi non avevamo i soldi, almeno non quelli veri, almeno non dovendo comprare 10 giocatori


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



Qualcuno venga a salvare il Milan, mandi in vacca sto cinese morto di fame e ci riporti Maldini in società

Paolo E' il Milan


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...




Finalmente una bella intervista di Paolo. Grazie [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] per averla riportata tutta


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Finalmente una bella intervista di Paolo. Grazie [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] per averla riportata tutta



Si vero! molto bella e bravo lui!


----------



## numero 3 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ovviamente il mio Nick è in suo onore, quindi non posso che essere d'accordo con un suo rientro in società ma credo che il suo ruolo sia molto difficile dipende da cisa vuole fare, confermo come ha detto un altro utente che come DS vorrei Tare.
Lui lo vedrei come vice presidente vicario.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Giugno 2018)

Che Uomo, abbiamo bisogno anche di Paolo per tornare grandi. Abbiamo vinto ogni singola Champions League con un Maldini nel Mondo Milan, non è un caso.


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2018)

PAOLO MALDINI.

Ma veramente serve scrivere altro ?


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2018)

Paolo dice anche , su imbeccata di Buffa, che Chris Waddle sia stato il giocatore che più l'abbia fatto dannare.
Bella intervista, come sempre mai banale da parte del Buffa (inarrivabile secondo me, il narratore sportivo migliore "di tutti i tempi" cit.Buffa).


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Vista tutta adesso , HO PIANTO.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Paolo dice anche , su imbeccata di Buffa, che Chris Waddle sia stato il giocatore che più l'abbia fatto dannare.
> Bella intervista, come sempre mai banale da parte del Buffa (inarrivabile secondo me, il narratore sportivo migliore "di tutti i tempi" cit.Buffa).



Chris Waddle era un mio idolo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



Tanto per smentire Mirabelli e tutti coloro che dicono che senza i soldi non si fa niente, e che il Milan diventò grande grazie ai soldi.
Il merito più grande del Berlusca è stato di imprimere la mentalità vincente. E il merito di fare scelte oculate.
Prendendo una squadra già con la difesa più forte del mondo e calcisticamente educata da Liedholm; senza stravolgerla, senza far subito grandi acquisti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vista tutta adesso , HO PIANTO.



Dove, se posso chiedere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Dove, se posso chiedere?



Sky on Demond


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



Prego Dio affinché torni.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



  

Un giorno vorrei vederlo Presidente del Milan... semplicemente perche Paolo è una garanzia, un uomo capace di conquistare gente come Guardiola e non solo.


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



Non c'entra proprio nulla con i grezzi del Milan di oggi


----------



## gabuz (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



Ragazzi, guardatela. E' da pelle d'oca.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per i 50 anni di Paolo Maldini, Sky ha mandato in onda oggi un'inedita intervista di Federico Buffa a Maldini. Di seguito un estratto di quanto dichiarato dall'ex capitano del Milan:
> 
> _"Io sono milanese al 100%, mi identifico nei valori dei lombardi. Ho vinto due ambrogini d'oro. Trieste? L'ho conosciuta poco, non ci siamo quasi mai andati. La parte triestina come famiglia è sempre stata distante per me. Nereo Rocco non mi ha mai visto giocare, al maestro Rocco che non ho mai conosciuto direi grazie perchè ha formato mio padre, uno sportivo vero, un uomo sensibile. Nelle idee della mia famiglia non penso ci fosse l'idea di avere 6 figli, loro volevano il maschio ed è arrivato solamente al quarto tentativo con me.
> Da piccolo avevo una predilezione per il Torino perchè ci aveva giocato mio padre, in casa c'era una foto mia ad un torneo quando ero piccolo con la maglia granata. Mio padre non mi vedeva calciatore, fu mia madre ad insistere. Mio padre pensava che il solo talento non aiutasse, serviva tanto lavoro e molti sacrifici. Nelle giovanili dai 10 ai 14 anni non ero certamente la stella, ho visto molti talenti sprecati. All'inizio mi proposero di fare il portiere, ci pensai, ma capii poco dopo che non faceva per me.
> ...



A parte Dinastia Maldini che avevo già visto,ho messo a registrare tutti gli speciali di oggi.Appena ho tempo li guardo con calma perchè quando si tratta di lui non voglio perdermi niente.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque un'intervista bellissima. Molto si capisce quando dice: "In allenamento ci picchiavamo, per quanto era altissima l'intensità. Spesso il mio avversario nelle partitelle era Gullit."... Se non si riparte da queste basi di allenamento oltre la soglia, intensità in ogni momento, allora difficilmente torneremo a grandi livelli. E quella frase su Guardiola, fa capire che cosa pensa Maldini del Milan.

Detto questo,ho sempre pensato che torneremo a vincere e primeggiare nel mondo quando Maldini tornerà in società. Lui, più di Baresi, rappresenta nel mondo il Milan e che cosa rappresenta quel ciclo vincente. Poi i fatti mi smentiranno.


----------

